

What is the worst real-world macros/pre-processor abuse you've ever come across? - sippndipp
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/652788/what-is-the-worst-real-world-macros-pre-processor-abuse-youve-ever-come-across

======
0x001E84EE
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6219253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6219253)

